# Can someone recommend a lipstick similar to the one Sara Carbonero is wearing here?



## LoveMU (Jun 15, 2012)

I would prefer MAC but any brand is ok.


----------



## hasegirl (Jun 17, 2012)

Looks like Angel from mac... but I would check patisserie as well (her make up artist says she always wear that shade)


----------

